# Guaranteed Woodworking?



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

I was curious if and how you all guarantee or warrantee your work?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i don't much warrant my work. for now i work mostly with people that i know and they know that my quality is good so they don't usually ask. also if you start with people you know and you work good and make good pieces that word will spread.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree, in fact I am pretty much in the same position. However, I always have a bit more piece of mind when there's something on paper. It should also help protect both parties should something go sideways but maybe I am over thinking the whole deal??


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

My standard line when tell customers about my "warranty" is that I guarantee my work for 200 years or their lifetime, whichever come first. If anything I make fails due to materials or construction at any time, I'll fix it or replace it free of charge. If the problem is caused by abuse (i.e. leaving wet glasses on tabletops for extended periods of time, kids climbing on doors and bending hinges, using soft scrub to wipe down your dining room table on a weekly basis, etc.) then the repair is on them.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

My refinishing work is warranted for 6 month. I also hand out a list to them including how to clean and care for the item. I have been doing this for 4 years and have zero returns or come back due to problems. I do get lots of repeat work from ther family and freinds.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

In the 9 years that I had my cabinet business there was one piece I had to redo. I took a drawer from another piece of furniture that the customer had for color match and then took drawer back. The whole time I was staining the desk , I kept thinking it just did not look right. I was right! I let the customer keep the desk till I got another desk made and took the fisrt desk back. Sold it to someone else. I always told the customer one year warranty on craftsmanship and materials.

God Bless
tom


----------

